# Grinding rabbit meat ???



## BearCreekFarm (Jun 24, 2005)

Maybe Tracy or one of the other growers can answer a couple of questions-

One of our customers wants to buy some rabbit meat from us for her dog, who is on a barf diet. She wants it ground, so DH and I experimented the other day to see if our grinder would handle the bones, etc. The grinder did fine, but we were a little surprised and disappointed with the meat after it was done. It seemed a little "soupy", if that makes sense. We ground it shortly after DH butchered the rabbit and washed it off. We started with the organs, and that was a big mess- we wound up with organ soup.

So, wondering how we can process our rabbits in order to get a better quality ground product? Obviously we should have made sure the meat was completely drained of any water- guess we were too anxious to get to the grinding, lol! Should we chill the meat before grinding? How do you all handle the organs? Should they have been as "soupy" as ours were after grinding? If that is normal, how do you incorporate that into the packaged product without it becoming a big mess? What size grinding plate do you use? We used the #32 plate which came with our grinder and we have so far been unable to find any other sizes locally. But, if a different plate would work better, we can order one online, so advice on that would be appreciated.
Once your meat has been ground, how do you package it? We will be freezing the meat before delivery since she wants a month's supply, but wonder whether we should vacuum seal it or just pack it in freezer bags? 

I am sure there are more qustions I should be asking, but can't think of any off the top of my head. Any and all advice much appreciated.

Thanks,

Craig & Elizabeth


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

> Should we chill the meat before grinding?


I do. I can't imagine attempting to grind warm meat. Our meat is
washed, drained and placed in the fridge for cooling.



> Once your meat has been ground, how do you package it? We will be freezing the meat before delivery since she wants a month's supply, but wonder whether we should vacuum seal it or just pack it in freezer bags?


Your customer will probably appreciate the vacuum sealing especially
if placing into a frostless freezer. For our home use, we have one
regular freezer and I'm not as concerned about the product drying from
the "frost free" method. We also use those items fairly quickly. 
When placing items in our frostless freezer, I do vacuum seal. If I were
selling all the meat, I would probably vacuum seal.

I don't grind the organs separately. They are mixed in with the
rabbit. I've never had "soupy" ground rabbit. Sounds like quite
an experience! Hope things go better next time. 

I can't help with the plate size. I don't have a fancy grinder and
it doesn't have a number on the separate plates....just fine, medium,
and coarse.

**************************************
Linda Welch
http://www.texasrabbitconnection.com
http://www.texasrabbitconnection.com/forums/


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Electric grinders? They make those? Are they too expesive? Seriously, all I knew about was the manual ones. I picked one up this last summer to grind chicken for my raw fed pups, I was also surprised at how soupy it was- and it was chilled. My problem was the mess as the clamp did not fit on my counter and my table is too nice to clamp it onto. So I used my grooming table. It was messy! Fortunately, it was less than a week when they were chomping the bones themselves- but if I could find a cleaner alternative it would be worth spending the money on a reasonably priced electric one.


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

If you're only grinding for home use, check with EBAY. You might also
check the Northern Tools site or catalogue.

If I remember correctly, I paid $90 for a grinder off EBAY.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks- I will check it out.


----------

